# How to donate



## peksi (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm not a newbie but this question is quite elementary. How do I donate to VI-Control? I am happy to have received help from here and I want to give back a little bit.

Could you do a link to the front page, footer etc what would make donating easy to access. I could not find a way to donate even when I did a quick forum search. Paypal address etc would be sufficient.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 29, 2018)

peksi said:


> How do I donate to VI-Control?


Take out an ad  https://vi-control.net/portal/advertising/


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 29, 2018)

When the forum was under previous ownership, donations were not only accepted, but solicited. There were issues surrounding that practice that ultimately led to the forum being sold. Under new ownership, the donation option was removed from the site. I can't speak for VI-C, but I think their ad revenue is sufficient to maintain operation. But you can always go to the Questions About the Forum area and suggest a "tip jar" of some kind. I'm sure you're not the only member who would like to show their gratitude by tipping a few dollars now and then.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 29, 2018)

Make a banner ad and get a banner for a month.


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 29, 2018)

The owner of the forum is kind of an ass, plus he's the kind of guy who wastes his money buying collector cars, so I wouldn't enable him. 

Advertising more than pays the bills of keeping the forum afloat, and I'm already in decent financial shape, so while it's great that you'd like to help support the forum financially, I'd feel really weird taking donations. Especially since the great info here comes from members, rather than me.

Your thought is definitely appreciated, though, so thank you!


----------



## midi-et-quart (Apr 29, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> The owner of the forum is kind of an ass, plus he's the kind of guy who wastes his money buying collector cars, so I wouldn't enable him.


+1



But I think he's done a great job so far since his ownership. Kudos to him


----------

